# Full Time Cruisers



## Tim R. (Mar 23, 2003)

After nearly 4 years of prep and saving we threw off the lines today and became full time cruisers. We sailed from Portland to Christmas Cove for our first stop on our way to Nova Scotia and spending the summer cruising the Canadian Maritimes. We are looking forward to meeting new people, seeing beautiful places, forgetting what day of the week it is and spending lots of time exploring and adventuring.


----------



## XPatriot (May 10, 2011)

Enjoy!!!!


----------



## Group9 (Oct 3, 2010)

The adventure begins! I'm jealous. I'm back from my cruise and planning the next one.


----------



## Melrna (Apr 6, 2004)

Take your time and enjoy every sunrise and sunset. Cheer each day, learn something each day, and love each day. 
6 months and counting for us.


----------



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

Good luck. Hope you are going to Newfoundland, it is amazing.


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

Congratulations, and best wishes for fair winds wherever you go! I look forward to hearing about your adventures.


----------



## Argyle38 (Oct 28, 2010)

Congratulations! If you cruise through Island Sound later in the year, be sure to post or shoot us an email (gave you a boat card at Pussers last fall, at the boat show). It would be great to meet up with you guys again as you head south. 

-Argyle


----------



## Magnolia (Dec 21, 2012)

Congratulations!! May your days be filled with many new and awesome experiences. Have fun!!


----------



## nolesailor (Oct 29, 2009)

Congratulations!!! Enjoy yourselves! We hope to join you in about twenty years...


----------



## Dave_E (Aug 7, 2013)

Live the dream! Be safe! Congrats!

Dave


----------



## Tim R. (Mar 23, 2003)

Argyle38 said:


> Congratulations! If you cruise through Island Sound later in the year, be sure to post or shoot us an email (gave you a boat card at Pussers last fall, at the boat show). It would be great to meet up with you guys again as you head south. -Argyle


Argyle, I am not sure we met last fall. I do not recall attending any boat shows then.


----------



## Argyle38 (Oct 28, 2010)

Sorry, brainfart. Had you confused with someone else, the Pussars was flowing so I'm sure you understand. 

Offer still stands though!


----------



## ThirdCoastSailor (Mar 27, 2010)

Congratulations! My wife and I have about one year to go before I retire and we can slip the dock lines as well. Have fun!


----------



## cthoops (Apr 30, 2012)

Congratulations! 11 years to go for us, so I will just live vicariously through everyone else in the meantime.


----------



## Tim R. (Mar 23, 2003)

Argyle38 said:


> Sorry, brainfart. Had you confused with someone else, the Pussars was flowing so I'm sure you understand.  Offer still stands though!


LOL. Btdt.

We will likely be in your area in late October.


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

Congrats Tim. It's a great step.

We are also easing into our full-time cruising mode beginning this summer. We're heading your way, but won't arrive in the Maritimes until next season. This year we're taking three months to cruise the Great Lakes. Perhaps we'll see you in NFLD in 2015.


----------



## Argyle38 (Oct 28, 2010)

Tim R. said:


> LOL. Btdt.
> 
> We will likely be in your area in late October.


Now I remember, I bought a router from you! 

By October I should certainly have that cabin sole project done (the reason I wanted the router).


----------



## Tim R. (Mar 23, 2003)

Argyle38 said:


> Now I remember, I bought a router from you!  By October I should certainly have that cabin sole project done (the reason I wanted the router).


 I knew I knew you from somewhere and with a screen name like Argyle which is in our family way back.


----------



## MarioG (Sep 6, 2009)

Congrats Tim, we have been cruising since Oct 2010 ourselves. Hope to see you out here somewhere. But you might have to come south expecially during winter months. We haven't made it past the Chesapeake yet. But you like not being in a hurry to get anywhere.


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

Congrats. You are exploring the area that I most want to explore, myself.


----------



## Delta-T (Oct 8, 2013)

(Paper streamers flying, colorful confetti falling from the ski, two blasts of the steam ship horn) Bon voyage!!! Don't forget to get me a T-shirt.


----------



## ThirtyOne Sails (May 21, 2014)

So Exciting! Have fun, maybe we'll see you out there!


----------

